

The D.A.R.E. Website is stuck in 1998, and needs your help.  - javajosh

The site is pretty pathetic, and I think some speculative assistance would be much appreciated. I am not affiliated with them in any way, but they are a high-profile site and it seems like an enterprising designer/coder with time on their hands could do well redesigning it. http://www.dare.com/
======
notJim
I will happily update it to redirect to <http://www.drugpolicy.org/> for free.
Alternatively, I will turn it into a parked page, and use the money to fund
drug legalization campaigns, also for free.

------
ixacto
Good. Maybe people won't take their misinformation as seriously.

~~~
mcrider
I thought DARE has been debunked my so many sources that it didn't even exist
anymore?

------
meatpopsicle
According to ESR, most FOSS developers are Libertarian-minded. Not the Ron
Paul types, either; The ones that do vote overwhelmingly lean big L. While HN
leans towards Socialist Liberalism overall (California, Saskatchewan), that
also means that you're likely to find few people sympathetic to the aims of
D.A.R.E. on this site.

All in all, a fantastic troll. Good work, sir.

On a semi-related note, I'd like to make the bold statement that half of the
programs on your computer are the direct result of Cocaine, Amphetamines, and
Cannabis. If you're a Linux user, this number is probably much higher. Most
software developers, especially those working more-than-40-hour work weeks,
are using some sort of amphetamine, usually Adderall, to keep focused and
productive. The Californians here probably know at least one software
developer with a Cannabis License. Drug use at EA and Adobe is legendary
amongst former employees.

Am I wrong in my thinking?

------
tylermauthe
The couple of times that I have contacted a website like this and suggested
some updates, they almost always have some hyper-defensive egotistical
"webmaster" who hates your suggestions and is just fine with keeping their
site in 1998.

However, I'm sure there are exceptions to this pattern.

------
_delirium
It sounds like they are trying to update to be hipper, but perhaps that's not
a great idea. From their news ticker:

 _The D.A.R.E. program, the pioneer prevention effort founded in 1983, has
implemented a new middle school curriculum - "keepin' it Real"_

------
sinferno
DARE only made me do more drugs.

